# Chameleon shrimp + betta



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am thinking of a tankmate for claude, would a betta be okay, or would he pose a huge threat to it with his claws. I don't want to make dumb mistakes, but I have often wanted a betta.


----------



## Mattsmom (May 21, 2008)

Some bettas rest on the bottom on the substrate... so if the shrimp is big enough to harm him with his claws... I wouldn't risk it.

Michele


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Plus betta's are very curious little souls and Clawde mind end up on the menu or badly hurt.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

He is an inch and 3/4 long. One of my 5 week old platies must have had a run in with him. its tail is a bit torn. 

is there anything that might be okay to put with him in his tank? I hate for him to be alone.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Shrimp are best kept in dense populations with other shrimp.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

think he'd rip appart another shimp of his kind? they were rather expensive.. I would get more if you think it would be best for him.


----------

